# New Betta in Aqueon 2.5 Tank



## Cdenzel (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got a new male betta, Mercutio. He is my first ever pet and I want to make sure he's as happy and healthy as possible. I got him a Aqueon 2.5 gallon mini bow tank. It came with a filter but I'm worried the current is a little strong. Before I brought Merc home, I read that a filter is alright for a betta but now I'm not so sure. He's constantly hiding in the space behind the filter even though there are plenty of other places for him to hide. 

I asked the guy at Pet Smart (he's kept bettas for nearly 6 years now) if the current would be a problem. He suggested that I get a flowing plant, which I did but now Merc's open swimming area is significantly smaller. I was wondering if 1) I should remove the filter, 2) there are any ways to augment the filter. I vaguely remember seeing something about someone who added a sponge to the Aqueon filter. 3) if there are other filters that are more suitable for betta care.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

You could get a sponge filter if you really wanted to replace it, and taking the filter out is also a good option, but it will increase the water changes you need. With a filter, you need 50%s each week with a gravel vacuum, and without a filter you need a 50% and a 100%.

There are ways to baffle a filter... such as placing a sponge over the outflow of the filter and securing it with a rubber band or something. Personally, I put sponges inside my internal filters near the outflow.. There is also a baffling sticky here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139

A 2.5 gallon is a good size. Does he have a heater?


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

The sticky AylaCookiejar posted should help with baffling if you wish to keep your current filter, or you could go without and increase water changes. Currently, I've got my tanks unfiltered but I'm making the switch to sponge filters soon to decrease the workload slightly. Here's an awesome thread on sponge filters: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=126530

Good luck! ^.^


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Cdenzel said:


> I just got a new male betta, Mercutio. He is my first ever pet and I want to make sure he's as happy and healthy as possible. I got him a Aqueon 2.5 gallon mini bow tank. It came with a filter but I'm worried the current is a little strong. Before I brought Merc home, I read that a filter is alright for a betta but now I'm not so sure. He's constantly hiding in the space behind the filter even though there are plenty of other places for him to hide.
> 
> I asked the guy at Pet Smart (he's kept bettas for nearly 6 years now) if the current would be a problem. He suggested that I get a flowing plant, which I did but now Merc's open swimming area is significantly smaller. I was wondering if 1) I should remove the filter, 2) there are any ways to augment the filter. I vaguely remember seeing something about someone who added a sponge to the Aqueon filter. 3) if there are other filters that are more suitable for betta care.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!


I got that but upgraded to a 5.5g later.
Yes, the filter flow is rather strong on the outflow. My suggestion is to get a Fluval $2.50 Pre-filter sponge and rubberband it to the intake valve (the cylindrical part inside the tank) and see if it shows down the outflow. 










I tried putting replacing the filter with a sized sponge on the outflow reservoir (the top part near the lamp) and it flooded the out flow area and the water overflowed from the escape channel towards the front part of the reservoir.

If you can get the filter to work, the water quality is much better with it running. Only thing is it is a tad noisy.


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

i have a 5g and a 2.5g mini bow tanks and the betta in the 5g has no probelm with the flow from the filter...it can blow him around a bit but Aero doesn't care. i have some sponge around the intake tube and it slowed the flow some.

my 2.5. mini bow is empty right now but it occupant is on his way to me. i put sponge around the intake and infront of the outflow as just around the intake didn't seem to slow it enough but now i should be perfect for my new boy.

i love the mini bow tanks...Aero has loved his 5g mini bow since i put him in there and i plan on upgrading the new guy to a 5g mini bow in the future once i move stuff around as right now all i had room for was the 2.5g


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I took the filters off my minibow 2.5s. Added some plants to help with water quality, and just do the water changes. The fish seem happier that way. When I first got one and had the filter on, it just seemed too strong for the size of the tank and Ghost was constantly fighting it.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> You could get a sponge filter if you really wanted to replace it


I second that! He is hiding from the current. I use a sponge filter in my 2.5 and my guy is happy as can be!


----------



## mld02004 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shadyr said:


> I took the filters off my minibow 2.5s. Added some plants to help with water quality, and just do the water changes. The fish seem happier that way. When I first got one and had the filter on, it just seemed too strong for the size of the tank and Ghost was constantly fighting it.



Same. I have live plants with no filters in my minibows and it works well. I do one 50% and one 90% water change each week.


----------



## fairghum (Jan 23, 2013)

I would really be interested in what kind of heater folks are using for their bettas in small tanks. I have a 3 gal Eclipse and just can't find something that keeps the water warm enough (the room with the tank is always less than 70 degrees). I've done ok with a 50 watt one, but that seems like overkill. The little ones haven't done the job though.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have 25watt Hydor Theos for my five gallons and my four gallon - they should work fine for a 3 gallon unless your room temp is ridiculously low for some reason. My room temp can get to like, 60, but all my heaters hold up.


----------



## fairghum (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh thank you! Have never seen a 25 watt heater.well, of course, I needed to check Amazon! There it is!!


----------



## fairghum (Jan 23, 2013)

I get so concerned about bettas not having heaters, that when I see people in pet stores going to buy them I always tell them to get a heater!!


----------

